# First damages to Sony by Anonymous



## Linkiboy (Apr 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony said today it is investigating what caused PlayStation Network and its web domains to suffer from outages yesterday. The company issued a statement this morning suggesting it was a possible target from an "outside party." The statement can be read in full below:
> _We are currently investigating, including the possibility of targeted behavior of an outside party. If this is indeed caused by such an act, we want to once again thank our customers who have borne the brunt of the attack through interrupted service. Our engineers are working to restore and maintain the services, and we appreciate our customers' continued support.
> _
> Yesterday, the hacker group known as Anonymous issued a threat to Sony saying it would attack its web domains. Sony later said PSN would be "undergoing sporadic maintenance" and that access to the PSN "may be interrupted throughout the day."



http://ps3.ign.com/articles/115/1159776p1.html

Guess stuff will happen, after all


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 5, 2011)

lol, DDOS.

That's the most Anonymous can do.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 5, 2011)

I've said this before, but they can do more than DDoS... they can leak confidential documents... something that happened in every major "operation."


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 5, 2011)

Anonymous... lol

Can't do shit against Sony.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 5, 2011)

We will just have to wait and see how far they can take it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Anonymous... lol
> 
> Can't do shit against Sony.


They can do shit. But it'll be shit and won't really affect Sony.


----------



## coolness (Apr 5, 2011)

DDos good-bye v5 i have that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



are they also using shell99? or something better


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 5, 2011)

DDoS....

Its the only tactic in the Anonymous playbook.


----------



## coolness (Apr 5, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> DDoS....
> 
> Its the only tactic in the Anonymous playbook.



Lol i always use shell99 or good-bye v5 (DDOS)xd


----------



## Raikiri (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG nooo..
oh waaait waaatt.. my psn is still working?
-sheesh- some people need to get a life


----------



## coolness (Apr 5, 2011)

Raikiri said:
			
		

> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG nooo..
> oh waaait waaatt.. my psn is still working?
> -sheesh- some people need to get a life



Lol take it easy it`s not the end of the world


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 5, 2011)

DDoS, pretty much all that Anonymous can do to Sony.
Although if they do somehow manage to get Sony to drop the case on Geohot, I will be impressed.


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck Anonymous! I was at my friend's house and we kept getting an error message saying PSN was down - but then like 45 minutes later it came back up. 

FAIL.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 5, 2011)

Am I the only one who's not dumb enough to piss off Anonymous? You guys do realize that they've done a lot more than DDOS attacks on other shit right? They also fucked with Mastercard/Visa too.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 5, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's not dumb enough to piss off Anonymous? You guys do realize that they've done a lot more than DDOS attacks on other shit right? They also fucked with Mastercard/Visa too.



Yea....by DDoS'ing the site for about 2 days...


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anonymous is like crybaby.

Seriously, this is not doing any good.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 5, 2011)

Leave Sony alone >_<

I like free online play.....


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Apr 5, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Anonymous is like crybaby.
> 
> Seriously, this is not doing any good.


Look who's talking.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony deserve all the shit they get. Talking about shit, it's hit the fan and Sony need to run out of their corporate building and apologise to their customers for their stupidity earlier this year whilst dealing with Geohot. Unforutnately, they haven't done this. Sony are the most protective company I know and Anonymous are rightly doing this


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 5, 2011)

No one is in right in this situation...


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 5, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









srsly, DDoS? DDoS causing problems for sony!?


----------



## superkidmax (Apr 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony deserve all the shit they get. Talking about shit, it's hit the fan and Sony need to run out of their corporate building and apologise to their customers for their stupidity earlier this year whilst dealing with Geohot. Unforutnately, they haven't done this. Sony are the most protective company I know and Anonymous are rightly doing this


+1 soooo true. sony is way too overprotective. While Sony is getting all ape scat on haXX0Rz Nintendo and Microsoft and just chilling and taking mild actions. I barely play my PS3 anyway.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wonder what Sony will do and how far Anonymous will reach by the attacks...


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 5, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I surprised companies can't handle huge server loads like this, its a fault of their own. Whenever an online service launches, it always takes a bit to fix because somehow whilst telling everyone that their console is a best-seller, they forget about server capacity for online services for that console.


----------



## Raika (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll just sit back and enjoy the entire show, and when it's all over I'll just laugh it all off.
*grabs popcorn*


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah they covered their tracks not even mentioning Hotz's case just as i predicted they would keeping tight liped bout how unethical legal tactics they use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## xdmario1 (Apr 5, 2011)

PlayStation Network: Your Destination for Entertainment 







And a DDOS!

Whatever, only the BLOPS fanboys are crying.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2011)

well, I was trying to decide if I wanted an xbox 360 or playstation 3.  I had originally decided on a ps3, but after the sales rep asked for a blood sample and tried to get me to sign a contract that gave sony possession of my soul...I just left.


----------



## xdmario1 (Apr 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> well, I was trying to decide if I wanted an xbox 360 or playstation 3. I had originally decided on a ps3, but after the sales rep asked for a blood sample and tried to get me to sign a contract that gave sony possession of my soul...I just left.



Looks like you didn't even finish reading the fine print!


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 5, 2011)

what the hell DDOS mean?


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 5, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> what the hell DDOS mean?



it's sort of an attack that "messes up connections"


microsoft, nintendo, apple...those i can support, even lg who had stolen quite a feew things, only sony sucks


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 5, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> what the hell DDOS mean?DDoS Attack: Distributed Denial of Service Attack
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial_of_ser...tributed_attack
> 
> Essentially they're flooding Sony's servers in an attempt to take them offline... but it's not working.
> QUOTEUnlike MyDoom's DDoS mechanism, botnets can be turned against any IP address. Script kiddies use them to deny the availability of well known websites to legitimate users.[12] More sophisticated attackers use DDoS tools for the purposes of extortion — even against their business rivals.[13]


That's what anonymous is... a bunch of script kiddies.
Sure a few have knowledge to do things, but the majority are just blindly following like sheep.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 5, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> what the hell DDOS mean?


Distributed Denial-Of-Service
It's when a group of people, in this case anonymous, send a massive amount of requests to a server overloading it making it in accessible. I'm pretty sure that's what it is. Not certain though.


----------



## iFish (Apr 5, 2011)

Why is all this making me so nervous?

That video.... it scared me. And this.

I really don't want this to affect people who never even used jailbreaks.

Geohot had it coming publicly releasing the keys. He was just asking for it....


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 5, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> what the hell DDOS mean?


distributed denial of service...AKA, launching so many view requests that it overloads teh server.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 5, 2011)

so many answers thanks guys.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 5, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Why is all this making me so nervous?
> 
> That video.... it scared me. And this.
> 
> ...



this is also my current concern. they disrupted my black ops online munchies yesterday, because server was down...


----------



## Law (Apr 5, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their actual customers don't care, hence Sony have nothing to apologise about.

Anonymous are again only harming the consumer as the company doesn't give a shit.


edit: Oh and let me make an (hypothetical) analogy about being "protective". You lock your doors at night before going to bed? You *deserve* to have your home broken into, have your shit stolen and/or be killed in your sleep. The criminal can *rightly* do this.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perhaps, but who is the real criminal here?  sony takes away ps2 bc saying we don't need it, sony takes away other OS saying no one used it, and sony takes away vibration saying it's last gen only to release it later.   and, might I add, that the removal of other OS was blackmail as u were forced to update or have no psn access and the inability to play new games.  what's ethical is a two-way street...and I can't wait 'til that company is snuffed out of existence.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Apr 5, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> edit: Oh and let me make an (hypothetical) analogy about being "protective". You lock your doors at night before going to bed? You *deserve* to have your home broken into, have your shit stolen and/or be killed in your sleep. The criminal can *rightly* do this.


I'm not sure that it makes sense for you to equate the "protective" measures of a multinational conglomerate with the personal security of a family unit's home.


----------



## emigre (Apr 5, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone's overeacting a bit. PS2 BC was only in one model so only a few had it in the first place and having universal PS2 BC would have driven up production costs hence I'm noy too fussed about it. They would have just passed the cost on to the consumer. And you can get PS2s damn cheap now. I would've liked it but it wasn't a deal breaker. And Other OS would've cost a considerable amount for a feature not many people used. I never used it and have never met anyone who did. Most people don't give a shit about other OS. So why spend money on a feature no ones used? It's business sense. And updates are blackmail? It's not like Ninty and MS ever do anything similair.

Annoymous are utterly pathetic. Pissing over legitamite users becasue they want to show Sony the middle finger is an idiotic move. as they piss over the legit user's online gaming. Why teh fuck should someone who bought a PS3 have to deal with that? PErsonally I hope Sony crushes them becasue no one fucks with my online gaming. THis sums up the PS3 scene perfectly, an insane amount of idiotic children. A lot of people pn gboth sides need to grow the fuck up.


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 5, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it does give, cuz they have to look good to sell their consoles
i agree though on harming the consumers....non-sony fanbois are innocent

the analogy is not really good, if the house is yours, you can lock it
but if someone bought it, yes, you deserve it to be taken away
this is however not the case, you bought the ps3, you can do whatever you want with it
if that's not right, then it's an issue in the law and not the hacker"s fault imo


----------



## Law (Apr 5, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right, they probably have all sorts of biometric scanners in the place of a regular door lock.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

Whatever happened to good ol' fashioned boycotting or whatever? DDoS attacks are essentially the equivalent of throwing poop at them. It's not gonna get you anywhere in your goal.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to good ol' fashioned boycotting or whatever? DDoS attacks are essentially the equivalent of throwing poop at them. It's not gonna get you anywhere in your goal.



Exactly. This doesn't hurt Sony, it hurts those who use their service. What does it matter if you stop up Sony's shit? Oh no, they lose people that use their *free* online service.


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 6, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



again, online service plays an important role

if they would sell you a wii/xbox/ps w/o connection, would you buy it?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 6, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I barely play online anyways. Online console gaming is very overrated. If I can still enjoy playing my Gamecube, I should be able to enjoy a console from this generation offline (which I have many times).


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In this case, Sony aren't the ones denying people the online connection.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> RNorthex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. If anything it'd just get more people pissed at the Anonymous which could easily spread to Geohot's support base in general and take Sony's side. If anything the Anonymous are trying to make Sony become a victim more than a bully.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 6, 2011)

RNorthex said:
			
		

> if they would sell you a wii/xbox/ps w/o connection, would you buy it?


I totally would. I don't get a system to play online.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> edit: Oh and let me make an (hypothetical) analogy about being "protective". You lock your doors at night before going to bed? You *deserve* to have your home broken into, have your shit stolen and/or be killed in your sleep. The criminal can *rightly* do this.


This is a terrible analogy. You're comparing someone breaking and entering/home invasion/murdering someone to breaking the protection of a consumer electronic? That's awful.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If one crime is just and "rightly", why aren't other crimes? And it was less to do with breaking the protection of a consumer electronic and more to do with his assumption that people who protect things "deserve all the shit they get". You're awful for protecting him like that and you deserve this.


----------



## Eckin (Apr 6, 2011)

What Anonymous is doing will only work to cause bad rep for Sony. You know it's not Sony's fault if the PSN goes offline for a while. But not everyone is up-to-date with gaming news.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> What Anonymous is doing will only work to cause bad rep for Sony. You know it's not Sony's fault if the PSN goes offline for a while. But not everyone is up-to-date with gaming news.



People are stupid but most of them are past a Neanderthal level of intelligence. Sony can just release a message saying their services were attacked by a "bad group of people".

If anything this "Anonymous attack" is just gonna cause more people to support Sony. The only people who are really supporting the Anonymous attack are people who already hated Sony anyway.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

edit: jesus christ I posted this in the wrong thread. Totally meant to post this in the other Sony thread (they're melting together at this point).


----------



## godreborn (Apr 6, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u r wrong.  the fact of the matter is that these features were advertised...u can't just suddenly take them back especially after selling the product.  u can't blatantly lie to consumers just to sell a product.  besides, u, just like sony claim that other OS was rarely used but neither has provided any numbers.  u do realize that the US air force was using linux on the ps3 until sony eliminated other OS...don't u?  maybe sony should change the motto of the ps3 to: "it only does everything...until we take it away."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> u do realize that the US air force was using linux on the ps3 until sony eliminated other OS...don't u?



I'd like a link to this that isn't purely just some silly rumor. And I doubt that the US Air Force even uses the goddamn PSN or connects to Sony's network anyway.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear the newest planes actually have PS3s in them for when the Air Force pilots are in flight, they all have a pre-release of Ace Combat: Assault Horizon running and the plane they're flying mimics the flight of the in-game plane that they control with the DualShock 3.

edit: my third cousin told me this because he works in the U.S. airforce, and his father (who works at Sony of America) confirmed it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the US military was using PS3 systems as a supercomputer because it doesn't cost as much as buying a full-fledged server. As for them not using it because Sony removed Other OS, I haven't heard about that.
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2009/...ter-efforts.ars


----------



## godreborn (Apr 6, 2011)

Air Force

there...now provide me a link stating very few used linux.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> there...now provide me a link stating very few used linux.



You must be fucked in the head if you think that they actually updated the PS3s and got Linux removed.

You are making the worst point I have ever read on these forums.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make the mistake of thinking what George Hotz did is a crime.
The whole reason that Sony is trying George Hotz in a CIVIL trial is because it is not a CRIMINAL ACT.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me where exactly I'm talking about George Hotz and not talking about "anonymous'" direct attack on Sony's servers that is supposedly "right".


----------



## godreborn (Apr 6, 2011)

maybe u need to have ur eyes checked because they obviously rn't functioning properly.  it says: if a ps3 fails, then it's no longer useable even if repaired.  I think u should disconnect from the internet and put ur router in the closet 'cause u obviously haven't filled out the proper request form from sony...oh, didn't u hear they're trying to censor the transfer of information...meaning no internet for u unless sony approves.  haha!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> maybe u need to have ur eyes checked because they obviously rn't functioning properly.  it says: if a ps3 fails, then it's no longer useable even if repaired.  I think u should disconnect from the internet and put ur router in the closet 'cause u obviously haven't filled out the proper request form from sony...oh, didn't u hear they're trying to censor the transfer of information...meaning no internet for u unless sony approves.  haha!!



I can't even understand what you're saying.

I'll just leave you with this:

You're completely wrong in every sense. Even if the Air Force used PS3's for a super computer or server or something, I don't think they were ruined by the removal of Other OS. I will bet you $100 on that.


----------



## Takanato (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't blame Sony for their actions. They worked hard on the PS3 and they just don't want it to end up like a bunch of freeware like the PS2.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair it is a pretty dumb idea to make a server cluster out of a consumer grade gaming console where features are subject to being updated/removed.

Hell even a big OtherOS overhaul update could have fucked with their code.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is he? the poster? Geohot? Anonymous? Obviously i was not trying to protect anybody but merely state your analogy was bad which does not state an opinion of whether either is right or wrong.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry... you made a completely batshit insane analogy that wasn't the least bit grounded in reality so I assumed, incorrectly apparently, that you were going after George Hotz.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. You may also ask "Deserving of what?".


Edit: And to the above, of course you did. George Hotz seems to be the last bastion of hope to you Sony haters so it's apparent whenever somebody says something that even has the mere whiff of defense towards Sony they're somehow insulting the greatness of _*THE HOTZ*_.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 6, 2011)

ps3s with firmware that old r not readily available similar to jtaggable 360s.  each time a ps3 fails, the processing power of the swarm diminishes.  I'd figure that happens frequently considering they r on 24/7 and to their full capacity.  the point of the matter is that sony has no right to just eliminate things.  one of the main points that pisses off hackers is that sony didn't even try to patch the potential security hole with Other OS, but rather eliminated it all together...or in other words...curing the disease by killing the patient.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> ps3s with firmware that old r not readily available similar to jtaggable 360s.  each time a ps3 fails, the processing power of the swarm diminishes.  I'd figure that happens frequently considering they r on 24/7 and to their full capacity.  the point of the matter is that sony has no right to just eliminate things.  one of the main points that pisses off hackers is that sony didn't even try to patch the potential security hole with Other OS, but rather eliminated it all together...or in other words...curing the disease by killing the patient.



It's more like cutting off the arm before the poison spreads to the heart.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do deserve this. This being reading your asinine posts. Obviously if I was unsure of the "him" you spoke of and I was the person you were responding to obviously you were not clear on who "him" is. Also, your analogy did not show any whiffs of defense for sony. It just made you look boorish.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Apr 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only Hotz's struggle, not the "greatness" of his character, against Sony's hegemony over the PS3 that is really of any interest. And since when is he the "last bastion" of anything? Hotz is not the only one implicated in the lawsuit; I thought Chokolo was also forcibly brought to the party. If Hotz's predicament has given voice to the hot-button topic of consumer rights, then so be it. Your logic up to this point of invoking variants of the categorical imperative is beginning to reek rather strongly. Just admit your analogy is groundless and move on.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never seen a floating house, ergo the house in the analogy is on the ground. Ground found.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 6, 2011)

well, sony has a track record of doing this.  it's almost as if they're too lazy or too stupid to fix their own problems.  they deserve what's coming to them and they have been for years.  what if the manufacturer of new computer u bought imposed restrictions on what u can install and what u remove...yeah, sony works that way.  I am looking forward to the day when hackers plant their flag on the charred remains of sony headquarters.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> well, sony has a track record of doing this.  it's almost as if they're too lazy or too stupid to fix their own problems.  they deserve what's coming to them and they have been for years.  what if the manufacturer of new computer u bought imposed restrictions on what u can install and what u remove...yeah, sony works that way.  I am looking forward to the day when hackers plant their flag on the charred remains of sony headquarters.



I don't think computer manufacturers really care what you do with the computer after you buy it. Most of the time they don't really make any of the software the computer uses, let alone software that you have to pay for.

I don't remember Sony removing any functionality from their system to prevent it from being hacked outside of Other OS.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Apr 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> I've never seen a floating house, ergo the house in the analogy is on the ground. Ground found.


I'm expressing my amazement at the childish character of this response. You may have your cake and eat it, if that's what you wish. Just make sure that you refrain from choking.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 6, 2011)

they should get the regulations for turning off electric services in the state where the office is and see if they can disconnect the power for their hq. that would be funny.


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i do like playing offline more yes
but most people like to increase their e-respect and u can only do it online, playing wow, halo, mw2 etc

what i meant is: a regular consumer doesn't care about the fight, he/she only wants to see online content/multiplayer, which if it's blocked[either by sony or by hackers] it'll only harm sony
they do nothing against the company, yes, but against its business, they do
and you can already see mw2 fans raging on ps forums


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 6, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FINALLY! Someone knows how exactly I feel about this petty attempt. Anonymous are like trolls, they do something and want results. If you ignore those results then they will feel their failure and stop being a hero.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, honestly this still isn't going to drag down Sony. All it's going to do is annoy them for a bit till Anonymous gets bored of bothering them.


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 6, 2011)

it's like being born in a country that's in war....u're not responsible for it, still, it affects you
both sony and the hackers are jerks, but if i have to choose a jerk, i go with the hackers

sony breaking laws, sueing everything in sight and being so offensive means a lot more than innocent ps3 users' psn-connectivity blocked
ed.: and yeah, i agree, don't expect a miracle, this is going to be a little annoyance, what you can expect is either silence after this or sony raging for youtube to give out more personal info while trying to sue the hell out of sy


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay, I don't own a PS3. Though, if this sort of shit happened on XBox Live, I would be angry. If the problem persisted, I would call a sales rep and get some answers. If the problem still persisted, I proceed to get pissed and call again. Then I would research WHO THE FUCK SONY PISSED OFF. The process in which this happens get's the word out. If it does, the 'operation' is a success. Because I know people who aren't dirt stupid know what sort of precedent this will set for every other product they buy. Stuff like Duct Tape. Mythbusters wouldn't be able to build a boat, or a bridge outta the stuff if the precedent becomes extreme.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 6, 2011)

well, if sony doesn't like the game, maybe they shouldn't play.  if sony is allowed to remove one thing what's to stop them from removing another.  no company should be allowed to abuse their power or their consumers in this fashion as there will be no limits in what the company can do.


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 6, 2011)

Sony is dumb, and they don't care about fixing their console. They just want to sue everyone and call it a day.

The problem with Sony is, video games aren't their main focus. If you go to Best Buy, and look in the TV or camera section. They just dominate, because they know what their doing.

Creating video games, you actually need creativity. You need to be able to think of new things to innovate the industry, and out do the old. Sony just seems to be confused about their image, and just try random stuff and sees what works. They don't care about fixing their online service or fixing the console itself, they're only in it for the money. And when they lose potential money from people downloading their games, they just try to make it back by suing everyone involved.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't get what's the deal with anonymous? What are their motives?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> I don't get what's the deal with anonymous? What are their motives?


They're there to prevent the squandering or suppression of the gift of free speech and freedom. They draw a lot from the movie V for Vendetta.

At least that's how I understand it. My roomie is a big supporter of anonymous.


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> I don't get what's the deal with anonymous? What are their motives?



to jump on bandwagons in an attempt at fame because they're all forever alone basement nerds and will hope that one day they will be able to utter that they are anonymous in a bar (when they work up the much needed courage to venture into one) and have women flock to them and surround them for the night.

The sad part is if most of them lost some weight and improved their hygiene they could have the latter rather easily. It's just easier to make threats from behind a computer screen.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 6, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only when the 'cameras' are rolling.
During their 'off hours' they enjoy bullying people online for "the lulz".


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, and we all know how important the lulz are. No seriously, that's only a sector of the group. If my roomie is anything to go by, they take their 'job' seriously. If we all thought about what happens behind closed doors, we'd all be seriously mind fucked.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 6, 2011)

You guys should REALLY stop talking about Anon. They DON'T fuck around, we don't want them coming here for us.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> You guys should REALLY stop talking about Anon. They DON'T fuck around, we don't want them coming here for us.


What's the worst they are going to do? Lag the site? Shut us down for an hour? Why should we be afraid of the very same people who claim to defend and support us?


----------



## Law (Apr 6, 2011)

oh no a fat neckbeard is going to send pizzas to my house

edit: _oh no it has anchovies on it!_


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> oh no a fat neckbeard is going to send pizzas to my house
> 
> edit: _oh no it has anchovies on it!_


Those bastards! They've gone too far!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 6, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Yea, and we all know how important the lulz are. No seriously, that's only a sector of the group. If my roomie is anything to go by, they take their 'job' seriously. If we all thought about what happens behind closed doors, we'd all be seriously mind fucked.QUOTE(Schlupi @ Apr 5 2011, 10:29 PM) You guys should REALLY stop talking about Anon. They DON'T fuck around, we don't want them coming here for us.


This is me not giving two shits about Anon.

Also, I'd look for a new roommate.


----------



## Kane91z (Apr 6, 2011)

Sony is about 10 years behind on their piracy policies. I'm sorry, raiding people's homes with police cause they are messing with some hardware they own, is some serious bull$hit. While I have not hacked my PS3, I unplugged the thing from the internet, and have not bought a single game since all this crap started. Pisses me off I gave my money to such a dick company.  They seem to have some judges in their pockets in the San Francisco bay area as well. American, the best justice money can buy!


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kane91z said:
			
		

> Sony is about 10 years behind on their piracy policies. I'm sorry, raiding people's homes with police cause they are messing with some hardware they own, is some serious bull$hit.


it would help to know the whole story

he threatened sony that he would release information that would cause them financially harm if they didnt stop

if he kept his mouth shut they would have never bothered him


----------



## redact (Apr 6, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> You guys should REALLY stop talking about Anon. They DON'T fuck around, we don't want them coming here for us.


oh noez, i'm so scared


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 6, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Kane91z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't help but think the same thing when this all happened.


----------



## Eckin (Apr 6, 2011)

The mindset of anoncorps and /b/ isn't the same. There may even be some people in both groups, but people who raid habbo hotel or find information about boxxy aren't the same people who fight against scientology or for assange.

It's a common misconception that every anonymous is a /b/tard who do shit for the lulz, just like how peeps think 4chan = 4chan's /b/ (the "random" board from the site). Hell, even /b/ itself is a multi-faceted place if you care enough to look.

Fox news did a fantastic informational job, I see.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Also, I'd look for a new roommate.
> Well, not that I'm following your advice, but he's moving so I have to.
> 
> QUOTE(Eckin @ Apr 6 2011, 12:22 AM) The mindset of anoncorps and /b/ isn't the same. There may even be some people in both groups, but people who raid habbo hotel or find information about boxxy aren't the same people who fight against scientology or for assange.
> ...


Thank you. People seem to all think that what they're doing is pointless... Well it's not. When the word gets out, the operation is a success. It's kinda like that "no shoes for a day" thing, except this will be 10x more successful.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wowhoo, you rock Anonymous(is he one person or a group?). Lets see what else they do...


----------



## Eckin (Apr 6, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> is he one person or a group?


A funny way to say it is "he is the internet's hivemind"

... but it's really a group without a face. They call themselves "Anonymous" because of that, you can't tell who is and who isn't Anonymous (which is also the reason for the confusion my previous post was about).


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> godreborn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't read pas this post, but in case nobody put you right, the Air Force were/are using a PS3 cluster because for the amount of computing power, it is far cheaper than any other solution. Now that Sony have removed OtherOS, they can not replace ANY damaged units in their cluster because ALL updated PS3's are incapable of running linux and are therefore unusable. By removing OtherOS, Sony has lost a huge customer, who were willing to add another 1700 to their already existing 336 PS3 cluster.

I'll take that $100 now.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 6, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any proof they wont replace a linux capable ps3 with another?
just because they wont do it for the general public doesnt mean they wont do it for the military

also im sure they have a huge stock of back up units before the firmware started becoming main stream (shipping with systems)
they dont need to update the firmware because they are just being used for linux and not playing games, movies, going on PSN, ect...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 6, 2011)

they are messing with sony. Everybody realises that when sony gets angry it wont leave a stone unturned. It just may be one of those times when this group is finally traced and caught


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 6, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Eckin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not giving Anonymous any special credit but its been raining shit on Sony ever since 2006. 

Anonymous is just another part of the storm... Gee, I wonder if this is all karma?


----------



## Ace (Apr 6, 2011)

The problem with posting news like these is that they always spark forth the radicals. Either we have butthurt pirates (readirates, NOT Anonymous) complaining and acting like there's even a chance being above the law, let alone a company. And then we have those who says Anon's can go f*** themselves for trying to hard, and are either misanthropic and cynical, or just trying to make everyone get along nicely. To some sense, I agree with both here: Anon's best intentions are only good for the short-term, and really, we don't live in the kind of world where we break the backs of corporate bigwigs and live harmoniously without them. Quite oppositely, we live in a place where civilians fold when they're made to bend for the bigwigs interests. I'm not going to BAAAW and say "Can't we all just agree?!", because that isn't going to happen, no matter how hard one might wish.

TL;DR: These Sony topics brings out the worst in people. Think about what you say now, then imagine recalling your thoughts 5 years down the lifeline: do you find yourself in the wrong?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 6, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite. Shouldn't you post more than one word? (Is "lol" even considered a word now??!) I'm being optimistic. What right do you have to say one thing or another is pointless? You're either for it, or against it. In fact, by slandering the ordeal, you draw attention to it. Therefore helping the cause.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 7, 2011)

The Anonymous involved with this is different from the Anonymous involved with wikileaks/scientology/etc cases... it's only a part of them who got pissed by this.

It's a silly cause to defend. And they not doing anything good for Geohot and the others.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 7, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> they are messing with sony. Everybody realises that when sony gets angry it wont leave a stone unturned. It just may be one of those times when this group is finally traced and caught


Theres not really much to catch.....anonymous is more of a moniker for any group of people to use when doing anything on the internet....you catch a few anons and its not going to do anything


----------



## lordrand11 (Apr 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> The Anonymous involved with this is different from the Anonymous involved with wikileaks/scientology/etc cases... it's only a part of them who got pissed by this.
> 
> It's a silly cause to defend. And they not doing anything good for Geohot and the others.



I fully agree, while I do like to see Sony scramble, I don't like to see it if it's gonna hurt random people in the process.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 7, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 3 words: Laugh out loud.
And that was the only response to your comment.


However if you want more, here you go:

Anonymous is an annoyance. Nothing more.
*Nothing* they have done has had a lasting impact. You know what... scratch that. Thanks to Anonymous, Westbro Baptist Church has move out of 'ignored fringe group' to 'main spotlight'. THANKS FOR HELPING TO GIVE THEM COVERAGE ANONYMOUS!
They are *NOT* the unsung and unappreciated heroes or the vigilant and watchful eyes in the night that their supporters make them sound like. They are one-trick script-kiddy cyber criminals. They employ tactics that are tantamount to a child's tantrum when Mommy doesn't buy him a toy.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 7, 2011)

How hard is it to take down PSN? It's down every other month anyway.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm yea. I'll agree with that being what most of them are. The idea that they stand for is one worth fighting for. Many of them take what they do seriously. I bet those "Script-Kiddies" believe they are doing some good.

Also, if you had said "Laugh out loud", I wouldn't have said anything, but acronyms aren't words."LoL" being the only thing you said, is against the rules. Maybe you should re-read the rules?


----------



## Eckin (Apr 8, 2011)

(wow guys cut some quotes out of that quote-train next time, scrolling the page feels like I'm playing Enduro)

Most of the Anonymous aren't _even_ "script-kiddies". Most of the time they are just "lending their connection" for an attack (that was the case during the Operation Payback). 

Also they apologized for the downtime caused by their attack on the PSN and there are some further explanations about their group in the same link (part of them are hitting on the PSN, but others are not). But I'm sure no one will read it so whatever.


----------

